# Diary of the Ashman



## Fvckinashman (Nov 16, 2021)

Today's training:

Incline Prone Rear Delt Fly 
Set 1: 30 lb × 12
Set 2: 30 lb × 12
Set 3: 30 lb × 12
Set 4: 30 lb × 19

Incline Bench Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 245 lb × 5
Set 2: 185 lb × 10

Arsenal Pulldown
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10

DB Shoulder Press 
Set 1: 80 lb × 8

Cable Laterals 
Set 1: 40 lb × 11

Cross Body Tricep Extension 
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 8
Set 4: 50 lb × 12

I competed this past Saturday - got 2nd in Master's Physique 40+. Time to grow.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh, this was my first comp EVER.


----------



## BrotherIron (Nov 16, 2021)

Congrats.  Time to eat and add lbs to the frame.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 16, 2021)

You know it


----------



## CJ (Nov 16, 2021)

I love it. Basic stuff, hit it hard, cut out the fluff. 😍😍😍


----------



## Yano (Nov 16, 2021)

Right on man , way to go !!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I love it. Basic stuff, hit it hard, cut out the fluff. 😍😍😍


You know it. Why change what doesn't work? My coach and I have a similar philosophy and we run a program until it stops producing progress, then we make small changes together. He owns a gym 4 miles away from the gym I own, and that is where I train. My coach is in the pic with me, Jason May of Flex Fitness.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 16, 2021)

Ne’er listened to Diary of a Madman, but will read through the Diary of an Ashman. Subscribed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 16, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Ne’er listened to Diary of a Madman, but will read through the Diary of an Ashman. Subscribed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


🤣gold


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 16, 2021)

Cardio day 

25m treadmill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

Post-show calories are being raised slowly by my coach to allow my body to adjust, gain, and do so with minimal fat gain.

I eat the same thing every single day with one free meal per week.

This is my current meal layout with macros:

*------------
Meal 1
------------*
Totals
Protein: 49.44
Carbs: 71.21
Fat: 29.75
Calories: 756.46

Hard-boiled Eggs
Serving Size: 3.00 Egg
Total Calories: 210
Protein: 18
Carbs: 3
Total Fat: 13.5

Creamy Peanut Butter
Serving Size: 30.00 Grams
Total Calories: 178.12
Protein: 6.56
Carbs: 7.5
Total Fat: 15

ASHMAN CREAM OF RICE
Serving Size: 60.00 grams
Total Calories: 210
Protein: 3
Carbs: 48
Total Fat: 0

ASHMAN GCODE PB WHEY
Serving Size: 30.00 grams
Total Calories: 116.67
Protein: 20.83
Carbs: 3.33
Total Fat: 1.25

ASHMAN STRAWBERRY
Serving Size: 125.00 Grams
Total Calories: 41.67
Protein: 1.04
Carbs: 9.38
Total Fat: 0

*----------
Shake
----------*
Totals
Protein: 27.78
Carbs: 1.11
Fat: 0.56
Calories: 120.56

Whey Protein Vanilla milkshake
Serving Size: 40.00 Grams
Total Calories: 120.56
Protein: 27.78
Carbs: 1.11
Total Fat: 0.56

*-----------
Meal 3
-----------*
Totals
Protein: 60.38
Carbs: 41.33
Fat: 0.16
Calories: 413.3

ASHMAN PRE CONTEST CHICKEN POUND
Serving Size: 225.00 grams
Total Calories: 222.23
Protein: 55.56
Carbs: 0
Total Fat: 0

ASHMAN PEPPER MIX
Serving Size: 75.00 grams
Total Calories: 32.33
Protein: 1.29
Carbs: 5.17
Total Fat: 0

ASHMAN BABY CARROTS
Serving Size: 60.00 Grams
Total Calories: 21.18
Protein: 0.35
Carbs: 4.94
Total Fat: 0

ASHMAN SWEET POTATO
Serving Size: 150.00 Gram
Total Calories: 137.57
Protein: 3.17
Carbs: 31.22
Total Fat: 0.16

*-----------
Meal 2
-----------*
Totals
Protein: 61.63
Carbs: 72.82
Fat: 8.34
Calories: 600.8

ASHMAN PRE CONTEST CHICKEN POUND
Serving Size: 225.00 grams
Total Calories: 222.23
Protein: 55.56
Carbs: 0
Total Fat: 0

ASHMAN SWEET POTATO
Serving Size: 200.00 Gram
Total Calories: 183.42
Protein: 4.23
Carbs: 41.62
Total Fat: 0.21

ASHMAN AVOCADO
Serving Size: 55.00 Grams
Total Calories: 88.15
Protein: 1.09
Carbs: 4.52
Total Fat: 7.91

ASHMAN GALA APPLE
Serving Size: 100.00 Grams
Total Calories: 57
Protein: 0.25
Carbs: 13.68
Total Fat: 0.12

ASHMAN PINEAPPLE
Serving Size: 100.00 grams
Total Calories: 50
Protein: 0.5
Carbs: 13
Total Fat: 0.1

*------------
Meal 4
------------*
Totals
Protein: 59.98
Carbs: 12.85
Fat: 7.91
Calories: 352.04

Asparagus
Serving Size: 200.00 Grams
Total Calories: 41.67
Protein: 3.33
Carbs: 8.33
Total Fat: 0

ASHMAN PRE CONTEST CHICKEN POUND
Serving Size: 225.00 grams
Total Calories: 222.23
Protein: 55.56
Carbs: 0
Total Fat: 0

ASHMAN AVOCADO
Serving Size: 55.00 Grams
Total Calories: 88.15
Protein: 1.09
Carbs: 4.52
Total Fat: 7.91

*---------------
Daily Totals
---------------*
Protein: 259.21
Carbs: 199.33
Fat: 46.72
Calories: 2243.16

------

Carbs will be raised as I adjust, but right now eating over 100g of carbs a day is a goddamn godsend after the last 4 weeks of prep being hungry AF constantly. 

I could eat more, but this is much better than I was.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

I get my chicken trimmed, and smoked by a local butcher, and delivered to me every 2 weeks. All fat is trimmed off and it is THE BEST chicken I have ever eaten. It is tender and juicy, even when eating it cold.

the only junk food I eat is that free meal and I limit myself how much I eat as to not binge.

this weekend will be tacos with chips and salsa.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

My recipe for chicken dipping sauce. It’s pure sex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Cardio day
> 
> 25m treadmill
> 
> ...


I dislike this post very much!!!  🤢🤢🤮  🤣


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I dislike this post very much!!!  🤢🤢🤮  🤣


LOL I get it but your heart will thank you


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> LOL I get it but your heart will thank you


My wife says that I have no heart. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> My wife says that I have no heart. 🤷‍♂️


then at least do the cardio so your blood flow is more efficient, and that helps your dick stay harder for longer.... win win for all

you may not have a heart, but you can lay enough pipe on her to make her not care 🤣


----------



## CJ (Nov 17, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> then at least do the cardio so your blood flow is more efficient, and that helps your dick stay harder for longer.... win win for all
> 
> you may not have a heart, but you can lay enough pipe on her to make her not care 🤣


Do 1/4" couplings count as laying pipe? 

Asking for a friend. 😞


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Do 1/4" couplings count as laying pipe?
> 
> Asking for a friend. 😞


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 17, 2021)

Today's workout

This week I am not pushing super hard, just some extra reps to positive failure. After all that my body has been through during prep, I am treating this week like a transition week and not using extra intensity techniques like I usually do.

When you see one set in the log, that is my final working set. I fucking hate tracking warmup weights before that last set. They are pointless to track for me.

If you see multiple sets, they are either straight sets or "heavy sets" working up to a <6RM type of exercise.

Capiche? good.

Wednesday:

Seated Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 115 lb × 12

Glute Leg Press
Set 1: 630 lb × 11

Power Squat Pro
Set 1: 540 lb × 8

Romanian Deadlift (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 90 lb × 16


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 18, 2021)

Show pics from the NPC battle of champions this past weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Good shit man!
I have 1 question for mp competitors...
Does it not suck ass not to be able to actually pose? Pretty sure you could hit a killer back double bicep.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 18, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Good shit man!
> I have 1 question for mp competitors...
> Does it not suck ass not to be able to actually pose? Pretty sure you could hit a killer back double bicep.



Thank you!

Dude. Yes. It’ll be great to have some freestyle legroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Dude. Yes. It’ll be great to have some freestyle legroom.
> 
> ...


No knock on you at all brother, just always wondered how much you guys think about that.
Put all that work in and can't hit the poses that shows off all that hard work!!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 18, 2021)

Oh believe me I know. If I improve a lot for my next show I’ll do classic also


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Oh believe me I know. If I improve a lot for my next show I’ll do classic also


That would be rad, good luck going forward!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 18, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> That would be rad, good luck going forward!



Thank you. I enjoy that hell out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 18, 2021)

Today's session was superb
-----
Arsenal OHP
Set 1: 220 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 11

Coastal Cable Crossover
Set 1: 90 lb × 12

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 210 lb × 9

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 110 lb × 12
Set 3: 130 lb × 15

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 40 lb × 19

Triceps Dip
Set 1: +216 lb × 15
Set 2: +216 lb × 10
-----
Hit some rep PR's and I am getting my shit back after starving for weeks.

Today's weight: 216
Up 8 pounds from my show weight

Selfie and showing off my custom morale patch


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 19, 2021)

Some of the masters 40+ physique class. Me on the right - obviously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 19, 2021)

Today was BUSY as fuck, going since 5am

5am wakeup
545am gym to lift
730am client
830am client
10am eye doctor
Home to prep for the day and nap
3pm work at the gym until 730pm
Home to shower and take my girl out for dinner for my weekly "free" meal
Sex, lots of it, and ass eating.

Here's my workout for the day:

Pull Up - bodyweight - last set ended with a 10 count ISO hold
Set 1: +217 lb × 10
Set 2: +217 lb × 6
Set 3: +217 lb × 11

Pullover (Machine) 
Set 1: 225 lb × 10

Arsenal Chest Supported Row 
Set 1: 100 lb × 11

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row 
Set 1: 180 lb × 19
Set 2: 135 lb × 13

Notes: 3 second ISO each rep on back off work

Lat Pulldown - Wide Grip (Cable)
Set 1: 180 lb × 13

---- 

Calories got bumped to 255p 230c 48f

The slow climb up continues

Got a hold of HGH for a 6-8 month run at 2-3.3iu per day

I am on TRT only with 20mg Proviron as an add-on, which works wonders

Doing 25m of incline walking 4x a week

It's go time, cunts


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 19, 2021)

__





						Jay Ashman | NPC News Online
					






					contests.npcnewsonline.com


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 20, 2021)

today is one productive fucking day

All remote clients and gym programming is finished by 10:30am - now I can do my shit the rest of the day and chill


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 22, 2021)

Today was another busy day. I took off from the gym tomorrow (work) so I can relax as I haven't had a day to chill since my show and I am wiped out.

Training was solid today:

Seated Leg Curl (Machine) - Work to hardest 15
Set 1: 150 lb × 17

SSB Heels Elevated Squat - Work to a heavy-ish 8. I have always had issues with my squat after playing sports for so long. Knees and hips aren't the best. I found a way to do them pain-free and I am going to keep hammering this for a while
Set 1: 155 lb × 8
Set 2: 205 lb × 8
Set 3: 255 lb × 8

Reverse Hyper - RP set
Set 1: 50 lb × 23

Standing Calf Raise (Dumbbell) - one leg at a time, long stretch and contract
Set 1: 55 lb × 24

Sissy Squat
Set 1: 14 reps

Bicep Curl (Cable) - work to a RP set
Set 1: 55 kg × 17

Got a tattoo today, something fun and different for me as all of mine are darker-themed and black/grey


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice gym there brother...that's my kinda place


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 22, 2021)

thank you, we are proud of it


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 22, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> thank you, we are proud of it


Nice job at the show btw...bet next year be bigger and better!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 22, 2021)

that is my goal my friend. I am pretty driven and focused


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 22, 2021)

new blog up:









						from anger to art — Team Ashman Training and Nutrition/Kansas City Barbell Owner
					

Every sport I played in my life required a form of aggression or violence. To be my best, I had to dig down and generate a state of rage against my opposition. In my mind, it was kill or be killed, and playing without intensity wasn't in the cards for me.  Baseball, basketball, soccer, football, ice




					www.jayashman.com


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 22, 2021)

Today's session:

Monday, November 22, 2021 at 10:14

Incline Prone Rear Delt Fly 
Set 1: 35 lb × 12
Set 2: 35 lb × 12
Set 3: 35 lb × 12
Set 4: 35 lb × 17

Arsenal Incline 8RM to a drop of 12-15 reps
Set 1: 230 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 12

Bench Press (Dumbbell) Heavy 10 with 3 drops
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 85 lb × 6
Set 3: 70 lb × 5
Set 4: 65 lb × 5

Cable Laterals RP
Set 1: 40 lb × 16

DB Shoulder Press Heavy 10
Set 1: 80 lb × 10

Cross Body Tricep Extension 
Set 1: 40 lb × 12
Set 2: 40 lb × 12
Set 3: 50 lb × 12
Set 4: 50lb x 12


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 24, 2021)

Today's session - 5AM - FML

Seated Calf Raise (Machine) - work to an RP set
Set 1: 115 lb × 19

Glute Leg Press - heavy 10 and drop off to 15+
Set 1: 720 lb × 9
Set 2: 540 lb × 15

Hack Squat Reverse Band - cluster to 25/30 reps after 6-8RM
Set 1: 270 lb × 27

Notes: In 3 sets

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell) - used a DL Machine with neutral handles, way better for positioning - 3x10
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 180 lb × 10

Leg Extension - Work to an RP
Set 1: 120 lb x 25

Preacher Curl (Barbell) - 4x12
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 12
Set 3: 70 lb × 12
Set 4: 70 lb × 15

Incline Curl (Dumbbell) - Work to an RP set
Set 1: 35 lb × 19


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanksgiving muffins for the gathering tomorrow with my girl and our friends

Ingredients:
1. Gluten free flour
2. Sweet potatoes
3. Pecans
4. Dried cranberries
5. Coconut oil
6. @tacticalories peace keeper seasoning
7. @redmondrealsalt real salt
8. Eggs
9. Baking powder
10. Baking soda
11. Bourbon
12. Sugar
13. Monk fruit (subbed half for the sugar)

Baked. Cooled. Stored in the fridge.

I tried a small piece and these motherfuckers are insane


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanksgiving workout was superb:

Arsenal OHP - work to a heavy 8 and then back off to 12
Set 1: 230 lb × 7
Set 2: 140 lb × 12

Smith Machine Incline - work to a heavy 10
Set 1: 235 lb × 11

Coastal Cable Crossover - work to a RP
Set 1: 90 lb × 13

Cable Y Raise - work to a RP
Set 1: 50 lb × 15

Cable Rear Delt Fly 4x15+
Set 1: 40 lb × 18
Set 2: 40 lb × 15
Set 3: 40 lb × 15
Set 4: 40 lb × 18

Arsenal Dip - Work to a RP
Set 1: 115 lb × 16

20m Treadmill Incline 5.5 at 4.0 MPH

Ate 3 pounds of turkey and 8 muffins today. Gained 3 pounds from my normal evening weight. Damn, guess my body REALLY wants the calories


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Todays workout:

Pull Up - 3 sets
Set 1: +220 lb × 10
Set 2: +220 lb × 9
Set 3: +220 lb × 9

Pullover (Machine) - 12RM
Set 1: 230 lb × 12

Rogers Seated Row - GREAT new machine at our gym
Set 1: 360 lb × 14

Got a text from gym members, the 11am person forgot to come in so I had to leave my workout and speed to my gym. Dammit. I finished the workout there modifying two things.

Bent Over One Arm Row (Dumbbell) - Work to a max rep set
Set 1: 97 lb × 15 (used my FatBells)

Kirk Row with DB
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 80lb x 10
Set 3: 80lb x 10

Workout success despite interruption


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 29, 2021)

Spent all day yesterday moving up five floors to a larger apartment. 15k+ steps later and a hauling shit around is quite a long day.

Today was leg day:

Seated Leg Curl (Machine) - work to a heavy 15, all I had today
Set 1: 130 lb × 13

Power Squat Pro - work to a heavy 6
Set 1: 540 lb × 7
Set 2: 630 lb × 7
Set 3: 720 lb × 6

Sissy Squat - RP set
Set 1: 19 reps

Bicep Curl (Cable) - work to a RP
Set 1: 120 lb × 20

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press - max reps on final set
Set 1: 270 lb × 20


----------



## blundig (Nov 29, 2021)

God bless you guys who can eat the same thing every day. If I ever HAD to do that, I'd be eating beef every day.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 29, 2021)

I hear you. It's easy for me. My schedule is absolute insanity with owning a gym, training, online clients (training and nutrition), and taking time for me. Structuring my meals this way keeps me sane with one area of my life.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Nov 29, 2021)

Today:

AM weight 220

Currently taking 20mg Proviron every day and 140mg Test Prop weekly using daily shots. Also added 2.5IU of Growth per day to assist.

Incline Prone Rear Delt Fly - 4x12 last set for max
Set 1: 40 lb × 12
Set 2: 40 lb × 12
Set 3: 40 lb × 12
Set 4: 40 lb × 16

Arsenal Incline - Work to a 8RM and drop to 12-15
Set 1: 250 lb × 7
Set 2: 180 lb × 10

Bench Press (Dumbbell) - heavy 10 and a triple drop
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 7
Set 3: 55 lb × 7
Set 4: 45 lb × 5

Cable Laterals - Work to an RP set
Set 1: 50 lb × 14

DB Shoulder Press - Work to a heavy 10
Set 1: 85 lb × 7

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension - 4x12
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12
Set 3: 100 lb × 12
Set 4: 100 lb × 12

Increased either reps or weight from last week across the board.

Growing time


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 1, 2021)

Today's Session was another winner

Seated Calf Raise (Machine) - Work to a RP
Set 1: 135 lb × 17

Glute Leg Press - heavy 10 drop to 15-20
Set 1: 720 lb × 11
Set 2: 540 lb × 18

Hack Squat Reverse Band - Heavy 8 clustered to 25-30 reps
Set 1: 320 lb × 8
Set 2: 320 lb × 8
Set 3: 320 lb × 9

Romanian Deadlift (Barbell) - 3x10
Set 1: 230 lb × 10
Set 2: 230 lb × 10
Set 3: 230 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine) - Work to a RP
Set 1: 140 lb × 15

Preacher Curl (Barbell) 3x10+
Set 1: 75 lb × 10
Set 2: 75 lb × 10
Set 3: 75 lb × 10

Incline Curl (Dumbbell) - Work to a RP
Set 1: 35 lb × 14


----------



## CJ (Dec 2, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Today's Session was another winner
> 
> Seated Calf Raise (Machine) - Work to a RP
> Set 1: 135 lb × 17
> ...


I love your training style!!!  🥰


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 2, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I love your training style!!!



Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Dec 2, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Pull Up - 3 sets
> Set 1: +220 lb × 10
> Set 2: +220 lb × 9
> Set 3: +220 lb × 9


Good lord, these are impressive numbers. How does one even load this? I always found anything over 135 on a weight belt to be a logistical nightmare.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 2, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Good lord, these are impressive numbers. How does one even load this? I always found anything over 135 on a weight belt to be a logistical nightmare.



Don’t kid yourself my man. That’s my body weight. Not loaded. Lol 

I’m strong but I’m not that strong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Dec 2, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Don’t kid yourself my man. That’s my body weight. Not loaded. Lol
> 
> I’m strong but I’m not that strong
> 
> ...


Lol, gotcha. Still impressive stuff in this log.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 2, 2021)

thanks man, shit... this is old me. Ten years ago was a different breed


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 2, 2021)

Today's session. Another good one:

Arsenal OHP - heavy 8, drop to 12-15
Set 1: 230 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 10

Smith Machine Incline - heavy 10
Set 1: 245 lb × 10

Machine Chest Fly - work to a RP
Set 1: 170 lb × 15

Cable Y Raise - work to a RP
Set 1: 50 lb × 15

Cable Rear Delt Fly 3x15, 1xAMAP
Set 1: 40 lb × 15
Set 2: 40 lb × 15
Set 3: 40 lb × 15
Set 4: 40 lb × 21

Arsenal Dips - work to a RP
Set 1: 135 lb x 15


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 3, 2021)

This week was a killer week of training, then again I ate a LOT this week so I am sure that helps

Reigning that back in tomorrow because now I have a show date in mind

Today:

Pull Up - 3x10+ (225 is bodyweight)
Set 1: +225 lb × 10
Set 2: +225 lb × 10
Set 3: +225 lb × 10

Pullover (Machine) - work to a heavy 12
Set 1: 270 lb × 9

Jumped fro 235 to 270

Rogers Seated Row - Work to a RP
Set 1: 360 lb × 15

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row - Heavy 15 to a drop set
Set 1: 195 lb × 14
Set 2: 150 lb × 13

Wendler Row - Work to a RP
Set 1: 225 lb × 25


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 5, 2021)

Today's session:

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 140 lb × 15

Notes: Work to hardest 15

Pendulum Squat
Set 1: 95 lb × 6

Work to a hard six and this machine is NASTY AND HUMBLING FUCK

Hip Belt Machine Good Morning
Set 1: 95 lb × 12
Set 2: 95 lb × 12
Set 3: 95 lb × 12

Sissy Squat
Set 1: 20 reps

Notes: 1xRP

Calf Press on Leg Press
Set 1: 180 lb × 10

Work to a RP - used a seated leg press, Rogers hip press, and it made this exercise fucking brutal. I will continue to use it

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 120 lb × 13
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 7

Notes: max reps and drop set


----------



## CJ (Dec 5, 2021)

WTF, does everyone have a pendulum squat besides me?!?  😫


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 6, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Today:
> 
> AM weight 220
> 
> ...



Awesome progress brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you. I’m trying to grow my upper more as per judge feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> WTF, does everyone have a pendulum squat besides me?!?  😫


First, what a great log.. The detail (nutrition, workout, etc) fantastic...
Second, the Pendulum SQ has really taken off in popularity lately. 

Gym I go to bought this one back in 1999, machine is still like new today. Only a few of us use it...


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 6, 2021)

thank you, I try to keep it easy to read and understand


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 6, 2021)

Going to post all my meals tomorrow with the macro breakdowns of them.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 10, 2021)

Ok, forgot to take pics of my meals because I am an asshole. shit is so fucking busy lately with the gym and working towards the re-launch of the open gym model

Yesterday's workout:

Seated Calf Raise (Machine) - worked to a RP set
Set 1: 145 lb × 16

Machine Rdl - 3x10+ on last set 
Set 1: 270 lb × 10
Set 2: 270 lb × 10
Set 3: 270 lb × 14

Hack Squat Reverse Band - Work to a heavy 8 and drop set of 12+
Set 1: 360 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 12

45 Degree Extension - 3x10 - need work on lumbar area
Set 1: +100 lb × 10
Set 2: +100 lb × 10
Set 3: +100 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine) - new machine, Nautlius. I love their shit - Work to a RP
Set 1: 140 lb × 18

Preacher Curl (Barbell) - 3x10
Set 1: 75 lb × 10
Set 2: 75 lb × 10
Set 3: 75 lb × 10

Incline Curl (Dumbbell) - work to a RP
Set 1: 30 lb × 16

Today's session:

Arsenal OHP - work to a heavy 8 and drop set to 12+
Set 1: 240 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8 - fucking SPENT after that PR set

Smith Machine Incline - Work to a heavy 10
Set 1: 255 lb × 10

Machine Chest Fly - Work to a RP set
Set 1: 180 lb × 12

Incline Bench Facing DB Laterals - work to a RP set
Set 1: 20 lb × 20

Rear Delt Machine Fly - 4x20
Set 1: 100 lb × 20
Set 2: 100 lb × 20
Set 3: 100 lb × 20
Set 4: 100 lb × 20

Arsenal Dip - Work to a RP Set
Set 1: 135 lb × 16

Back day tomorrow and I am hitting PR's consistently now. I feel a lot of changes


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

Sunday's training went very well.

Bodyweight is creeping up slowly. It's kind of a bitch to NOT eat everything in sight. I eat healthy but my nemesis lately is chocolate rice cakes with PB and Jelly... fuck, whyyyyyy

Ok training:

Seated Leg Curl (Machine) - Work to hardest 15
Set 1: 150 lb × 14

Pendulum Squat - Work to a heavy 8
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 8
Set 4: 100 lb × 8

Lying Leg Curl (Machine) - Work to a RP
Set 1: 100 lb × 15

Sissy Squat - one set to RP
Set 1: 22 reps

Calf Press on Leg Press - Work to a RP
Set 1: 180 lb × 22

Bicep Curl (Cable) - Work to a RP
Set 1: 120 lb × 20

I know goddamn well the HGH doesn't work this fast and I am not taking anything else I normally don't take (i.e. TRT), but something is working WELL this training cycle as I am really seeing progress rather swiftly


----------



## Send0 (Dec 13, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Sunday's training went very well.
> 
> Bodyweight is creeping up slowly. It's kind of a bitch to NOT eat everything in sight. I eat healthy but my nemesis lately is chocolate rice cakes with PB and Jelly... fuck, whyyyyyy
> 
> ...


I think the recovery effect from GH is immediate, while the other benefits take longer to realize. 

Maybe what you are experiencing is that improved recovery, which translates into the progress in your training?


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

It is possible yes, but I have no idea. I have 8 kits of it and I am not even done with kit one. Plus I am only doing 2iu per day. I am not taking it to have side effects from high dosages, I want to run it for a while and play the long game


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 13, 2021)

Today's workout was another stellar one:

Incline Prone Rear Delt Fly - 4x10+
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 10
Set 4: 45 lb × 12

Arsenal Incline - Work to a 8RM
Set 1: 270 lb × 9

2 more reps than last week

Bench Press (Dumbbell) - Work to a 10RM and do a drop set
Set 1: 110 lb × 11
Set 2: 80 lb × 11

2 more reps than last week 

DB Shoulder Press - Work to a heavy 8
Set 1: 85 lb × 8

Cable Laterals - Work to a RP, add drop set
Set 1: 55 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 8

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension - 4x12+
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12
Set 3: 100 lb × 12
Set 4: 100 lb × 15


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 17, 2021)

Today's session

Seated Calf Raise (Machine) - work to a RP
Set 1: 135 lb × 19

Hack Squat Reverse Band - work to a heavy 8 and do a drop set to 10-12 reps
Set 1: 410 lb × 5 (heavy AF today)
Set 2: 270 lb x 12

Leg Extension (Machine) - work to a RP
Set 1: 155 lb × 21

Machine Rdl - 3x10
Set 1: 360 lb × 8
Set 2: 360 lb × 8
Set 3: 360 lb × 8

45 Degree Extension - 3x12+
Set 1: +100 lb × 12
Set 2: +100 lb × 12
Set 3: +100 lb × 17

Preacher Curl (Barbell) 3x10+
Set 1: 75 lb × 10
Set 2: 75 lb × 10
Set 3: 75 lb × 11

Incline Curl (Dumbbell) - work to a RP
Set 1: 25 lb × 20


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 17, 2021)

This training cycle is fucking perfect so far, I am just increasing across the board

Today:

Arsenal OHP - work to a heavy 8 and then back to 12-15
Set 1: 250 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 10

240x10 last week

Smith Machine Incline - work to a heavy 10
Set 1: 275 lb × 7

255x10 last week

Machine Chest Fly - work to a RP
Set 1: 180 lb × 15

Cable Y Raise - work to a RP
Set 1: 50 lb × 16

Arsenal Dip - Work to a RP
Set 1: 135 lb × 17

Videos

Press - 



Bench -


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 17, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Today:
> 
> AM weight 220
> 
> ...


I’m late to this, but this is a sick physique man. Those legs are diced and your upper body is thick. Looking really good.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 18, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> This training cycle is fucking perfect so far, I am just increasing across the board
> 
> Today:
> 
> ...



I watched some of your other vids on Vimeo.  Like your save the dogs tshirt!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I watched some of your other vids on Vimeo.  Like your save the dogs tshirt!


thank you, some of those videos are old as hell


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 18, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I’m late to this, but this is a sick physique man. Those legs are diced and your upper body is thick. Looking really good.


thank you! I am up to almost 240 now, I need to gain more size for the next show so we are pushing calories and training HARD... June 11 is the date


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 18, 2021)

Taking today off, need it... resting all day


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 18, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Taking today off, need it... resting all day



Shabbat Shalom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Shabbat Shalom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


truth


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 19, 2021)

Rest day ink - blackbeard interpretation


----------



## Send0 (Dec 19, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Rest day ink - blackbeard interpretation


I like that!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 19, 2021)

thanks!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 19, 2021)

Today's workout took my soul for a bit

Seated Leg Curl (Machine) - Work to a heavy 15
Set 1: 155 lb × 13

Pendulum Squat - Work to a heavy 8
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 4
Set 3: 75 lb × 3
Set 4: 100 lb × 10

Lying Leg Curl (Machine) - Work to a RP set
Set 1: 112.5 lb × 13

Sissy Squat - one set of RP
Set 1: 23 reps

Calf Press on Leg Press - Work to max reps
Set 1: 230 lb × 16

Bicep Curl (Cable) - Work to a RP
Set 1: 130 lb × 18


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

Weight is up to 237 as of this AM.

This is the "biggest" I have ever been at this weight


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 20, 2021)

currently watching football and drinking Bourbon


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 21, 2021)

Yesterday's Training:

Incline Prone Rear Delt Fly - 4x10+
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 10
Set 4: 45 lb × 16

Arsenal Incline - work to a 8RM
Set 1: 270 lb × 10

Got 270x9 last week but I wanted to own the weight before progressing in pounds

Bench Press (Dumbbell) - Work to a heavy 10 then backoff set to 12-15 reps
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 12

Machine Laterals - Work to a RP
Set 1: 150 lb × 15

Funny here: My coach has 3 heavy pressing movements back to back on my program (Arsenal - DB Bench - DB overhead). It's not easy to dig down and kill all three, and after the first two I was texting him saying "I am switching the program up to take out that third press and do more medial delt work. All that heavy pressing is tough on my joints and the overhead work is suffering."

As I am texting him, he is literally 10 feet behind me and I had no idea. He's training with his training partners and he says "I am right here, you can just tell me"

I was so into my own shit, I didn't even notice him there. Oops

Cable Laterals - Work to a RP and then an immediate dropset
Set 1: 50 lb × 16
Set 2: 30 lb × 7

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension - 4x10+
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10
Set 4: 100 lb × 13

Press video - 




one of my coach's training partners texted me later saying this: "you're just a super saiyan version of what you were 2 months ago"

So clearly something is working


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 24, 2021)

Wednesday was a disaster in the gym. I had a spa day package my girl bought me for a Christmas gift, and it was NEEDED. A massage and all the works. Two hours of relaxation. Self-care level 9000.

I attempted to lift after it. What a dumb idea.

I had nothing to give

I did my leg press, extensions and went home. Oh wel

Yesterday was some redemption:

Arsenal OHP - work to a heavy 8 and then a drop set
Set 1: 270 lb × 5
Set 2: 180 lb × 12

Converging Machine Bench - work to a heavy 10
Set 1: 270 lb × 10

Machine Chest Fly - work to a RP
Set 1: 180 lb × 16

Cable Y Raise - work to a RP
Set 1: 50 lb × 16

Cable Rear Delt Fly - 3x15+
Set 1: 40 lb × 15
Set 2: 40 lb × 15
Set 3: 40 lb × 22

Arsenal Dip - work to a RP
Set 1: 135 lb × 19


----------



## Yano (Dec 24, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Wednesday was a disaster in the gym. I had a spa day package my girl bought me for a Christmas gift, and it was NEEDED. A massage and all the works. Two hours of relaxation. Self-care level 9000.
> 
> I attempted to lift after it. What a dumb idea.
> 
> ...



some times a day off is just what the dr ordered ! right on man


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 24, 2021)

for sure, I ain't afraid to take one off when needed, and that massage ruined my will to do shit


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 24, 2021)

I think I am removing the proviron from my cycle for a while. My RHR is higher than it should be and I don't need that shit. The only culprit I feel is the proviron as it had that effect before in the past.

So I will do this protocol:


Test Prop 140mg a week divided into daily doses of .2cc
Test E 75mg a week (300mg/ml bottle) divided into twice a week of .125cc
HGH 2iu daily  
The orals ruin my shit too much even on lower dosages


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 24, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Press video -



You got good vascularity from what I see from your legs. You got that thin dick skin vascularity. Great job brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 24, 2021)

thanks man, I am heavy for sure so I am surprised I still have some of that shit going on


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 24, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> thanks man, I am heavy for sure so I am surprised I still have some of that shit going on



You look great . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 24, 2021)

Todays training:

Pull Up - 3x10 
Set 1: +235 lb × 8
Set 2: +235 lb × 10
Set 3: +235 lb × 10

Arsenal Pulldown (per arm) - work to a heavy 10
Set 1: 95 lb × 8
Set 2: 95 lb × 8

Prime Seated Row - work to a RP 
Set 1: 185 lb × 17

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row - Work to a hard 15 abs then a drop 
Set 1: 210 lb × 15
Set 2: 150 lb × 13

Kelso Shrug - 3x12
Set 1: 80 lb × 12
Set 2: 80 lb × 12
Set 3: 80 lb × 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 24, 2021)

Decided on my extended cycle

300mg week test 
100mg week Masteron
100mg week NPP
2iu HGH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 27, 2021)

two days of eating like a trash heap was fun, but back to being on it tomorrow:

Today's session was good

going to enter my warmup weights from now on to show how I use the progressions to my working set.

Seated Leg Curl (Machine) - work to a heavy 15
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 7
Set 3: 130 lb × 4
Set 4: 160 lb × 12

Pendulum Squat - work to a heavy 8
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 4
Set 4: 100 lb × 12

Repeated the 100 from last week, got 2 more reps. Still fucking funny that I can squat a decent amount but this Pendulum squat makes me look like a cunt

Lying Leg Curl (Machine) - Work to a max rep set
Set 1: 87.5 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 6
Set 3: 112.5 lb × 10

Sissy Squat - Work to a RP set
Set 1: 24 reps

Calf Press on Leg Press - Work to a max set
Set 1: 270 lb × 8
Set 2: 270 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Cable) - Work to a max rep set and then a drop set
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 7
Set 3: 130 lb × 16
Set 4: 100 lb × 10


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 27, 2021)

Today's session:

Rear Delt Machine Fly - 4x12+
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 130 lb × 12
Set 3: 130 lb × 12
Set 4: 130 lb × 18

Arsenal Incline - Work to a heavy 8
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 3
Set 4: 290 lb × 7

Bench Press (Dumbbell) - Work to a hard 15 with ultra controlled tempo
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 13

RMW Standing Machine Lateral - this machine is a bitch - work to a hard 10 with a dropset
Set 1: 5 lb × 10
Set 2: 10 lb × 10
Set 3: 12.5 lb × 10
Set 4: 5 lb × 10

Cable Laterals - Work to a RP
Set 1: 50 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 12

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension 4x10+
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 10
Set 4: 100 lb × 14


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 29, 2021)

Today was a stressful day. I’ll explain later 

Workout was good though 

Seated Calf Raise (Machine) - work to a RP
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 6
Set 4: 155 lb × 16

Standing Leg Curl - work to a hard 10
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 6
Set 3: 75 lb × 10

Leg Extension (Machine) - work to a 12RM
Set 1: 110 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 170 lb × 6
Set 4: 200 lb × 12

Chair Squat - work to a 12RM
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 8
Set 4: 450 lb × 12

Rope Hammer Curl - superset wish incline curls - work to a RP
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 6
Set 3: 110 lb × 16

Incline Curl (Dumbbell) - work to a RP
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 10


			https://strong.app.link/1RVczYc9nmb
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Dec 29, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Today was a stressful day. I’ll explain later
> 
> Workout was good though
> 
> ...


I use strong, but I didn't realize you could share your workouts from the app. Cool!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 29, 2021)

Email them to yourself after they are finished. Makes logging shit easy here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 30, 2021)

Today:

Arsenal OHP - work to a heavy 8 and do a drop set
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 7
Set 5: 200 lb × 8

2 reps more than last week 

Converging Machine Bench - work to a heavy 10
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 11

1 rep more than last week, deciding to keep this going until I hit 15 reps on 270 and then progress

Machine Chest Fly - work to a RP
Set 1: 130 lb × 8
Set 2: 150 lb × 5
Set 3: 180 lb × 18

Cable Y Raise - work to a RP
Set 1: 40 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 4
Set 3: 50 lb × 18

Cable Rear Delt Fly - 3x15+
Set 1: 40 lb × 15
Set 2: 40 lb × 15
Set 3: 40 lb × 20

Arsenal Dip - work to a RP
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 20


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 31, 2021)

Today's press video


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

Did you just bark? Haha DMX over here. I like it!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 31, 2021)

LOL yes.... I do that before PR sets.

It's a thing I do to generate a little extra anger and focus. Have done it since college football


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Did you just bark? Haha DMX over here. I like it!


Yeah he did!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> LOL yes.... I do that before PR sets.
> 
> It's a thing I do to generate a little extra anger and focus. Have done it since college football


My little self hype is that I grunt to myself "this ain't shit"


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 31, 2021)

When I played pro rugby I’d do it before every scrum. I was a prop and lock. Got some weird looks but fuck it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 31, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My little self hype is that I grunt to myself "this ain't shit"



Damn right. Gotta use whatever you can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 3, 2022)

Sunday:

Seated Leg Curl (Machine) - work to a hard 15
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 6
Set 4: 160 lb × 13

Pendulum Squat - max reps
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 6
Set 4: 100 lb × 14

Knees are starting to ache again doing squats like these, next week I am going back to reverse band hack squats and the second leg day will be leg pressing. Oh well....

Machine Rdl - Work to a hard 10
Set 1: 180 lb × 8
Set 2: 360 lb × 6
Set 3: 450 lb × 4
Set 4: 450 lb × 8

Sissy Squat - RP
Set 1: 24 reps

Hip Belt Calf Raise - wanted to do this for calves, ehh not that great
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 6
Set 3: 65 lb × 10

Bicep Curl (Cable) - work to a RP
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 120 lb × 18
Set 4: 80 lb × 10


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 5, 2022)

What a fucking busy fucking week

Two days of logging here.

Monday:

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 15
Set 3: 130 lb × 17
Set 4: 130 lb × 19

Notes: 4x15-20 / pump set

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 3
Set 4: 300 lb × 8

Notes: 8RM / loading sets

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 85 lb × 8
Set 2: 105 lb × 14
Set 3: 80 lb × 12

Notes: Max reps - progress at 15 / drop set to fail 

Machine Laterals
Set 1: 60 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 120 lb × 6
Set 4: 160 lb × 14

Notes: Work to RP

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 40 lb × 5
Set 2: 50 lb × 5
Set 3: 60 lb × 9
Set 4: 50 lb × 12

Notes: Work to hard 10 and a drop set

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 120 lb × 11

Notes: Work to a RP in 3 sets of 10+

Today:

Seated Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 8
Set 4: 155 lb × 20

Notes: Work to a RP

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 87.5 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 6
Set 3: 112.5 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a hard 12

Leg Press
Set 1: 360 lb × 8
Set 2: 540 lb × 6
Set 3: 540 lb × 14

Notes: Work to a hard 15

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 130 lb × 20

Notes: RP

Rope Hammer Curl
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 120 lb × 15

Notes: Work to a hard 12-15 and superset with Incline Curl

Incline Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 8
Set 3: 25 lb × 16

Notes: Work to RP and a drop to fail

Oops forgot the fucking drop set


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 7, 2022)

Took yesterday off because I felt like hell and slept like shit

Today:

Arsenal OHP
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 8
Set 5: 180 lb × 10

Notes: 8RM - back off 12

Converging Machine Bench
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 12

Notes: 10RM

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 6
Set 3: 180 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a RP

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 40 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 4
Set 3: 50 lb × 18

Notes: Work to a RP

Cable Rear Delt Fly
Set 1: 40 lb × 15
Set 2: 40 lb × 15
Set 3: 40 lb × 22

Notes: 3x15+

Arsenal Dip
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 155 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a hard 15-20


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 9, 2022)

Had a vicious cold for a few days (not Covid) so I took some extra rest and hit it today:

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 6
Set 4: 160 lb × 12

Notes: Work to hardest 15

Hack Squat Reverse Band
Set 1: 90 lb × 6
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 360 lb × 8
Set 4: 360 lb × 8
Set 5: 360 lb × 8

Notes: 8RM - cluster to 25/30

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 75 lb × 10
Set 2: 87.5 lb × 8
Set 3: 100 lb × 4
Set 4: 112.5 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a hard 12

Sissy Squat
Set 1: 21 reps

Notes: 1xRP

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 270 lb × 10
Set 3: 360 lb × 13

Notes: RP

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 110 lb × 6
Set 4: 130 lb × 13
Set 5: 100 lb × 10
Set 6: 70 lb × 8

Notes: Warmup to RP (did some drop sets instead)


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 10, 2022)

Today:

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 15
Set 3: 140 lb × 15
Set 4: 140 lb × 17

Notes: 4x15-20 / pump set

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 3
Set 4: 310 lb × 8
Set 5: 230 lb × 10

Notes: 8RM / loading sets / drop to 12-15

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 110 lb × 12
Set 3: 80 lb × 9

Notes: Max reps - progress at 15 / drop set to fail

Seated DB Lateral
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 28

Notes: Work to RP

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 10

Notes: Work to hard 10

Cross Body Tricep Extension
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 15

Notes: Work to a RP in 3 sets of 10+


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 12, 2022)

240 today. Time to settle in at this weight until prep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jan 12, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> 240 today. Time to settle in at this weight until prep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn bro, you look good when you're full. Not that your physique wasn't good before, just saying.

Keep barking, it obviously works for you 😂


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Damn bro, you look good when you're full. Not that your physique wasn't good before, just saying.
> 
> Keep barking, it obviously works for you



Where my dogs at!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 12, 2022)

Today:

Seated Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 135 lb × 8
Set 4: 160 lb × 18

Notes: Work to a RP

Romanian Deadlift (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 95 lb × 10
Set 3: 105 lb × 15

Notes: 3x10+

Leg Press
Set 1: 360 lb × 10
Set 2: 540 lb × 6
Set 3: 540 lb × 20

Notes: Work to a RP

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 140 lb × 16

Notes: RP

Rope Hammer Curl
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a hard 12-15

Incline Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 8
Set 3: 30 lb × 8
Set 4: 20 lb × 7

Notes: Work to RP and a drop to fail


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 15, 2022)

Today:

Arsenal OHP
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 2
Set 5: 290 lb × 5
Set 6: 180 lb × 11

Notes: 8RM - back off 12

Converging Machine Bench
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 13

Notes: 10RM

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 6
Set 3: 180 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a RP

Dead Stop Laterals
Set 1: 15 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 8
Set 3: 25 lb × 13
Set 4: 20 lb × 16

Notes: Work to a hard 12 drop to 15+

Panora Flies
Set 1: 40 lb × 19

Notes: RP

Arsenal Dip
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 4
Set 4: 160 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a hard 15-20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jan 15, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Today:
> 
> Arsenal OHP
> Set 1: 90 lb × 8
> ...


Gonna have to tell us what a Panora Fly is. Even Google was like.... 🤔


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 15, 2022)

It’s an inside joke. Greg Panora called it that to be funny so I’m running with it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Jan 15, 2022)

Ah, so regular seated rear delt flys


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Ah, so regular seated rear delt flys



Exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 18, 2022)

yesterday's session:

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 15
Set 3: 150 lb × 15
Set 4: 150 lb × 16

Notes: 4x15-20 / pump set

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 4
Set 4: 320 lb × 8
Set 5: 230 lb × 11

Notes: 8RM / loading sets

Slight Incline DB Bench
Set 1: 80 lb × 6
Set 2: 100 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 12

Notes: Max reps - progress at 15 / drop set to fail

Seated DB Lateral
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 6
Set 3: 30 lb × 20

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 55 lb × 10

Notes: Work to hard 10

V Bar Pushdown
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 8
Set 3: 100 lb × 11

Notes: RP


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 18, 2022)

oops.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 18, 2022)

thank you, I think haha


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 18, 2022)

Idk what happened. I thought I was in a newbie thread. My apologies!!

That made no sense.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 18, 2022)

all good man, I ain't mad


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 21, 2022)

Today:

Arsenal OHP
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 2
Set 5: 290 lb × 7
Set 6: 180 lb × 12

Notes: 8RM - back off 12

Smith Machine Incline
Set 1: 135 lb × 6
Set 2: 225 lb × 6
Set 3: 275 lb × 8

Notes: 10RM

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 160 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 15

Notes: Work to a RP

Dead Stop Laterals
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 21

Notes: Work to RP

Arsenal Dip
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 115 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a hard 15-20

Arsenal video: 






Sat in a sauna for 30m and got a painful deep tissue massage for 60m

Good day


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 23, 2022)

Saturday:

Bent Over Row (Barbell)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 185 lb × 6
Set 3: 235 lb × 4
Set 4: 255 lb × 8

Notes: Heavy 10

Arsenal Pulldown
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 15
Set 3: 80 lb × 15

Notes: RP

Pullover (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 16

Notes: Work to max reps. Progress at 20

Panora Flies
Set 1: 40 lb × 22

Notes: RP

Started to lighten up weight and REALLY focus on form over all, I catch myself going too heavy and losing control of my purpose.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 24, 2022)

Yesterday, pretty damn good one:

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 8
Set 2: 130 lb × 6
Set 3: 160 lb × 4
Set 4: 160 lb × 13
Set 5: 110 lb × 8

Notes: Work to hardest 15

Hack Squat Reverse Band
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 270 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a hard 15 before progress

Machine Hip Thrust
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 11

Notes: RP

Calf Press on Seated Leg Press
Set 1: 270 lb × 10
Set 2: 270 lb × 10
Set 3: 270 lb × 22

Notes: RP

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 6
Set 3: 130 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a hard 15

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 35 lb × 4
Set 3: 30 lb × 12

Notes: RP last set

Supersetted the bicep exercises


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 24, 2022)

Today:

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 10
Set 3: 140 lb × 10
Set 4: 140 lb × 19

Notes: 4x15-20 / pump set

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 4
Set 4: 320 lb × 8
Set 5: 230 lb × 12

Notes: 8RM / loading sets

Slight Incline DB Bench
Set 1: 85 lb × 5
Set 2: 100 lb × 10

Notes: Max reps - progress at 15 / drop set to fail

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 13

Notes: Work to RP

Cross Body Tricep Extension (superset with push-ups)
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a RP in 3 sets of 10+

Push Up
Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 13 reps

Notes: Work to max (very controlled tempo and pause at the bottom and top)

good day


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 27, 2022)

Decided to change things up a tad. I have been training 5x a week, but my schedule and recovery gets chaotic (gym owner).

I decided to train 4x a week using my 5x a week schedule. 

Today:

Machine Rdl
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 10
Set 4: 270 lb × 10
Set 5: 270 lb × 11

Notes: 3x10+

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 95 lb × 8
Set 2: 125 lb × 8
Set 3: 150 lb × 14
Set 4: 110 lb × 10
Set 5: 80 lb × 10

Notes: Work to a hard 12 and a triple drop set

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 165 lb × 6
Set 3: 180 lb × 13

Notes: Work to RP

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 14

Notes: Work to a hard 15

Hammer Curl (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 30 lb × 14

Notes: RP last set

Calf Press on Leg Press
Set 1: 270 lb × 10
Set 2: 270 lb × 10
Set 3: 270 lb × 13

Notes: 3x10+


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 28, 2022)

since focusing more on tempo and better ROM, I am fucking SORE.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 30, 2022)

Saturday's Session was shit. Slept like a fucking dork (4 hours), and had a stressful morning. Head and heart wasn't in it and the day showed:

Arsenal OHP
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 2
Set 5: 290 lb × 6
Set 6: 230 lb × 6
Set 7: 180 lb × 8

Notes: 8RM - back off 12

Smith Machine Incline
Set 1: 135 lb × 10
Set 2: 225 lb × 6
Set 3: 225 lb × 6
Set 4: 225 lb × 13

Notes: 10RM

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 160 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 14
Set 3: 130 lb × 8

Notes: Work to a RP

Dead Stop Laterals
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 18
Set 3: 20 lb × 8

Notes: Work to RP and a drop set

Arsenal Dip
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 115 lb × 14

Notes: Work to a hard 15-20

Today's was MUCH better:

DB Chest Supported Row
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 60 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 20

Notes: Work to a heavy 12-15 

Pullover (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 20

Notes: Work to max reps. Progress at 20

Panora Flies
Set 1: 40 lb × 23

Notes: Work to RP

Straight Arm Pulldown
Set 1: 140 lb × 12
Set 2: 90 lb × 15

Notes: Work to hard 12 and a drop set


----------



## Send0 (Jan 30, 2022)

Yesterday my head heart wasn't with me in the gym. I even tried barking like you to hype myself up; I'm not joking... but it didn't work for me 😭


----------



## CJ (Jan 30, 2022)

Mehhh, it was a punch the clock day. It happens.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yesterday my head heart wasn't with me in the gym. I even tried barking like you to hype myself up; I'm not joking... but it didn't work for me



I couldn’t even bark! It was dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 2, 2022)

The 5 day split over 4 days is REALLY helping me recover better and push harder on the days I am in the gym. So far so good. 

I also checked my shit a little tighter and reminded myself, "you are a bodybuilder, not a lifter" since my roots are in pushing heavy shit. Every so often I will catch myself pushing weight for the sake of it and sacrificing some movement and crispness of reps.

Yesterday's session was a good one:

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 10
Set 3: 140 lb × 8
Set 4: 140 lb × 22
Set 5: 100 lb × 10

Notes: 3x15+

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 4
Set 4: 290 lb × 10
Set 5: 180 lb × 12

Notes: 12RM / 15-20 drop

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
Set 1: 75 lb × 5
Set 2: 85 lb × 4
Set 3: 100 lb × 11

Notes: 15RM

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 6
Set 3: 50 lb × 9
Set 4: 40 lb × 8
Set 5: 30 lb × 6

Notes: Drop

Seated DB Lateral
Set 1: 35 lb × 4
Set 2: 35 lb × 4
Set 3: 35 lb × 16

Notes: Work to RP

Cross Body Tricep Extension
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 14

Notes: Work to a RP in 3 sets of 10+

Triceps Dip
Set 1: 6 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 12 reps

Notes: Work to max reps


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 3, 2022)

Another good training session today:

Arsenal Chest Supported Row
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 4
Set 4: 100 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a RP / ISO

Pullover (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 200 lb × 20

Notes: Work to max reps. Progress at 20

Panora Flies
Set 1: 45 lb × 6
Set 2: 40 lb × 23

Notes: Work to RP

Straight Arm Pulldown
Set 1: 80 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12
Set 3: 130 lb × 10
Set 4: 160 lb × 13
Set 5: 110 lb × 8

Notes: Work to hard 12 and a drop set


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 8, 2022)

Saturday:

Machine Rdl
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 10
Set 4: 270 lb × 10
Set 5: 270 lb × 13

Notes: 3x10+

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 160 lb × 18
Set 4: 115 lb × 8
Set 5: 85 lb × 7
Set 6: 55 lb × 8

Notes: Work to a hard 12 and a triple drop set

Glute Leg Press
Set 1: 270 lb × 8
Set 2: 450 lb × 6
Set 3: 630 lb × 16

Notes: Work to RP

Calf Press on Leg Press
Set 1: 270 lb × 10
Set 2: 270 lb × 10
Set 3: 270 lb × 17

Notes: 3x10+

Pull Up
Set 1: +238 lb × 5
Set 2: +238 lb × 10

Notes: Work to max / ISO

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a hard 15

Cross Body Hammer Curl
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 6
Set 3: 35 lb × 11

Notes: Work to RP

Sunday:

Arsenal OHP
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 3
Set 4: 230 lb × 10
Set 5: 180 lb × 11

Notes: 12RM / Drop

Smith Machine Incline
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 225 lb × 6
Set 3: 245 lb × 10

Notes: 10RM

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 18
Set 3: 120 lb × 10

Notes: Work to a RP

Dead Stop Laterals
Set 1: 25 lb × 7
Set 2: 30 lb × 10
Set 3: 20 lb × 9

Notes: Hard 10 and a drop set

Upright Row (Barbell)
Set 1: 40 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 16

Notes: RP

Arsenal Dip
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 115 lb × 15

Notes: Work to a hard 15-20

---

Battling a rough stretch of depression. I'm good, don't worry, I am working through it


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 9, 2022)

Yesterday:

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 6
Set 4: 150 lb × 18
Set 5: 150 lb × 10

Notes: Work to hardest 12 / Drop

Hack Squat Reverse Band
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 20

Notes: 3x8+

Sissy Squat
Set 1: 15 reps

Notes: 1xRP

Seated Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 10
Set 3: 135 lb × 16

Notes: 3x12+

Single Arm Cable Row
Set 1: 100 lb × 18
Set 2: 100 lb × 18

Notes: Work to RP

Preacher Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 65 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a hard 12+

Ez Bar Curl
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 65 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 6
Set 4: 65 lb × 6

Notes: Work to RP / Drop


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 11, 2022)

Spent the last few weeks going through the motions while dealing with depression, a bipolar diagnosis that shook me up, and some major self-reflection.

Today I went to a local Reiki practitioner for some clarity and it helped. She opened my eyes to a few things (without her asking me a single question before the session, thankfully, so no introductory bias).

I feel like I have some idea how to handle the direction I want to go and how to proceed with my mindset. I feel rejuvenated and confident in it.

Yesterday's session was another meh one, but that will change tomorrow:

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 6
Set 4: 150 lb × 18
Set 5: 100 lb × 8

Notes: 3x15+

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 280 lb × 8
Set 5: 180 lb × 13

Notes: 12RM / 15-20 drop

Decline Cable Chest Press
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 6
Set 3: 100 lb × 10
Set 4: 80 lb × 7

Notes: RP

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 11
Set 4: 30 lb × 8

Notes: Drop

Incline Single Arm Side Lateral
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 8
Set 3: 20 lb × 9
Set 4: 20 lb × 9

Notes: RP

Supine Db Tricep Extension
Set 1: 25 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 6
Set 3: 25 lb × 15

Notes: Max reps


----------



## Yano (Feb 11, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Spent the last few weeks going through the motions while dealing with depression, a bipolar diagnosis that shook me up, and some major self-reflection.
> 
> Today I went to a local Reiki practitioner for some clarity and it helped. She opened my eyes to a few things (without her asking me a single question before the session, thankfully, so no introductory bias).
> 
> ...


When I feel the need to rejuvenate and clear my mind I meditate a bit and try to follow some of the teachings of the Dalai Lama


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 11, 2022)

Meditation is HUGE for me, when I do it - I feel the difference

When I don't, I can tell


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 13, 2022)

Saturday and Sunday workouts:

I started filming my last sets to post on IG and Tiktok for one simple vain ass reason....

If I post it, I want it to look like I am doing the work necessary to grow. I figured if the people that follow me see I am willing to blow my shit to hell when training - it is a form of self-accountability and potential business my way because most people value walk the walk.

Arsenal Chest Supported Row
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 6
Set 4: 100 lb × 16

Notes: Work to a RP / ISO

Pullover (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 180 lb × 4
Set 4: 230 lb × 18

Notes: Work to max reps. Progress at 20

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row
Set 1: 105 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 165 lb × 4
Set 4: 180 lb × 15

Notes: Work to RP

Straight Arm Pulldown
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 170 lb × 12
Set 4: 130 lb × 8

Notes: Work to hard 12 and a drop set

Sunday:

Trained at my gym today for a change of pace instead of Flex

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 110 lb × 8
Set 4: 130 lb × 6
Set 5: 150 lb × 4
Set 6: 170 lb × 20

Notes: Work to hardest 12 / Drop

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 8
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 120 lb × 6
Set 4: 140 lb × 5
Set 5: 170 lb × 20

Notes: Work to a hard 12 and a triple drop set

Hip Belt Squat
Set 1: 20 kg × 8
Set 2: 40 kg × 8
Set 3: 65 kg × 6
Set 4: 95 kg × 10

Notes: Work to max reps

Bicep Curl (Cable)
Set 1: 40 kg × 10
Set 2: 45 kg × 8

Notes: Work to a hard 15

Incline Hammer Curl
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 26 lb × 6
Set 3: 26 lb × 10

Notes: RP


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 16, 2022)

Yesterday:

Getting my groove back

Arsenal OHP
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 230 lb × 13
Set 5: 180 lb × 12

Notes: 12RM / Drop

Converging Machine Bench
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 13

Notes: 10RM

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 6
Set 3: 170 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a RP

Dead Stop Laterals
Set 1: 25 lb × 6
Set 2: 30 lb × 4
Set 3: 30 lb × 12
Set 4: 20 lb × 8

Notes: Hard 10 and a drop set

Fat Grip Prime Bar Pushdowns
Set 1: 80 lb × 11
Set 2: 100 lb × 10
Set 3: 140 lb × 13
Set 4: 100 lb × 10

Notes: RP to drop


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 24, 2022)

Started a new split.

Upper push 
Upper pull 
Legs 
Upper push
Upper pull 

Since I do physique, and my legs are pretty damn good as it is, I want to keep it to one session per cycle and prioritize upper body work.

Today was day 1:

Paramount Incline Bench
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 85 lb × 8
Set 3: 100 lb × 6
Set 4: 130 lb × 4
Set 5: 145 lb × 11

Notes: Hard 12 to drop

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 5
Set 3: 170 lb × 16

Notes: Work to a RP

Paramount OHP
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 4
Set 4: 160 lb × 9

Notes: 12RM

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 35 lb × 5
Set 3: 35 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a RP

Prime Bar Pushdowns
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 18

Notes: RP / ISO

Flex Tricep Dip
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 180 lb × 20

Notes: Hard 15-20

The Paramount machines are new to my gym and they are absolutely amazing


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 26, 2022)

Today:

Single Arm Pull-In
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 6
Set 3: 70 lb × 3
Set 4: 70 lb × 14
Set 5: 70 lb × 14

Notes: RP

Flex Leverage Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 6
Set 3: 130 lb × 13

Notes: RP

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 140 lb × 12
Set 2: 140 lb × 12
Set 3: 140 lb × 15

Notes: 3x15+

Cable Curl
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 110 lb × 5
Set 4: 110 lb × 14
Set 5: 80 lb × 7

Notes: RP to drop


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 1, 2022)

Been super busy lately so I have been off the board a bit more than I'd like

Sunday:

Machine Rdl
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 8
Set 4: 360 lb × 8
Set 5: 500 lb × 8

Notes: 3x10+

Leg Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 270 lb × 8
Set 3: 450 lb × 8
Set 4: 540 lb × 12

Notes: Cybex - Work to a max reps

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 80 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 6
Set 4: 150 lb × 4
Set 5: 150 lb × 15

Notes: Work to hardest 12 / Drop

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 80 lb × 6
Set 3: 110 lb × 6
Set 4: 130 lb × 16

Notes: Work to a hard 12 and a triple drop set

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 105 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 150 lb × 13

Seated Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 15

Today:

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 290 lb × 8
Set 5: 180 lb × 11

Notes: 12RM / 15-20 drop

Coastal Cable Crossover
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 8
Set 4: 70 lb × 6
Set 5: 70 lb × 13

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 40 lb × 8
Set 4: 45 lb × 8
Set 5: 45 lb × 7
Set 6: 35 lb × 13

Notes: Hard set to a drop

Seated DB Lateral
Set 1: 35 lb × 20

Notes: Work to RP

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 110 lb × 6
Set 4: 140 lb × 11
Set 5: 100 lb × 7

Notes: Work to a RP in 3 sets of 10+


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 6, 2022)

A little behind on logging:

Thursday:

Hammer Strength Low Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 15

Notes: RP

Pullover (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 230 lb × 8
Set 4: 230 lb × 19

Notes: Work to max reps. Progress at 20

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 165 lb × 6
Set 3: 195 lb × 13

Notes: Work to RP

Preacher Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 65 lb × 8
Set 2: 65 lb × 8
Set 3: 65 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a hard 12+

Face Away Cable Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 12

Notes: RP

Saturday:

Paramount Incline Bench
Set 1: 85 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 6
Set 3: 130 lb × 4
Set 4: 145 lb × 13
Set 5: 100 lb × 6

Notes: Hard 12 to drop

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 70 lb × 11

Notes: Work to a RP

Paramount OHP
Set 1: 85 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 6
Set 3: 130 lb × 4
Set 4: 160 lb × 11

Notes: 12RM

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 30 lb × 8
Set 3: 35 lb × 17

Notes: Work to a RP

Prime Bar Pushdowns
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 18

Notes: RP / ISO

Flex Tricep Dip
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 240 lb × 14


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 7, 2022)

Yesterday:

Paramount Pulldown
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 160 lb × 8
Set 4: 205 lb × 19

Notes: RP

Flex Leverage Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 115 lb × 7
Set 3: 130 lb × 14

Notes: RP

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 140 lb × 12
Set 2: 140 lb × 12
Set 3: 140 lb × 18

Notes: 3x15+

Cable Curl
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 5
Set 4: 140 lb × 11
Set 5: 100 lb × 8

Notes: RP to drop


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 8, 2022)

Today:

Set 1: 180 lb × 8
Set 2: 270 lb × 8
Set 3: 360 lb × 8
Set 4: 450 lb × 8
Set 5: 540 lb × 8
Set 6: 540 lb × 8

Notes: Whatever. Have fun

Machine Hip Thrust
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 180 lb × 10
Set 4: 180 lb × 13

Notes: 3x10+

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 60 lb × 10
Set 2: 100 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 16

Notes: RP

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 170 lb × 8
Set 4: 130 lb × 8

Notes: RP b

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 15


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 8, 2022)

Just out of curiosity and I'm not knocking you. Do you include any major bb work in your routines? 
I mean you put in the works holy hell.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 9, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Just out of curiosity and I'm not knocking you. Do you include any major bb work in your routines?
> I mean you put in the works holy hell.


good question!

I used to live and die by the barbell, but it's toxic for me now. I played pro rugby, did powerlifting, and strongman. I own a goddamn barbell club, but for me I cannot use it anymore. My mindset goes into "GET STRONG AS FUCK" mode and I am done with that era of me.

I can't squat without pain in my knees and hips, so I don't. Even yesterday doing the rogers squat my shit aches today.

Bench press is still doable but it's a piss poor hypertrophy movement and I also have skirted tearing a pec for years. I used to throw up 405 for reps and my max was over 460 at one point. I hurt myself one time on bench, but it was minor. I don't want it to be major.

Deadlifting used to be my trump card. My max ever was 745, and in a strongman event I did 600 for 12. My lumbar isn't the best and I have a disk herniation I deal with, but pulling aggravates it.

I also used to be 6'3", but am now 6'2". If you ever saw the MRI of my lower back, you'd know why.

YEARS of violent sport and heavy lifting took it's toll, so I am happy with all machines and DB work.

I can still train hard as hell, push the reps, and truthfully bodybuilding is the only damn thing I can do in the gym that doesn't put me into a toxic mindset of trying to kill myself

At 47 years old, living in the past and reclaiming old glory isn't worth it, so I decided to enter the BB world and start a new era


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 10, 2022)

Today:

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 3
Set 5: 290 lb × 8
Set 6: 180 lb × 12

Notes: 12RM / 15-20 drop

Coastal Cable Crossover
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 6
Set 3: 80 lb × 5
Set 4: 90 lb × 14

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 8
Set 4: 60 lb × 6
Set 5: 50 lb × 4
Set 6: 40 lb × 4
Set 7: 30 lb × 4

Notes: Hard set to a drop

Seated DB Lateral
Set 1: 30 lb × 32

Notes: One set max reps. Fire it up

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 130 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a RP in 3 sets of 10+

Fueled by irritation at the world


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 11, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> At 47 years old, living in the past and reclaiming old glory isn't worth it, so I decided to enter the BB world and start a new era



Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 11, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Ain't that the truth...


you know it and too many dudes don't recognize that


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 11, 2022)

Today:

Video: https://www.instagram.com/tv/Ca-Q5tFup-b/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Workout:

Hammer Strength Low Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 4
Set 4: 290 lb × 16

Notes: RP

Pullover (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 11

Notes: Work to max reps. Progress at 20

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 165 lb × 6
Set 3: 195 lb × 14

Notes: Work to RP

Preacher Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 75 lb × 6
Set 2: 75 lb × 6
Set 3: 75 lb × 12

Notes: Work to a hard 12+

Face Away Cable Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 15

Notes: RP


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 13, 2022)

since I do physique I am decided to wildcard all lower body days going forward. Of course I will still train them hard, but they aren't judged so I will choose to have fun on those days doing what I want rather than be handcuffed to a certain program

If I want to deadlift heavy, I will

If I want to do circuits, I will

If I want to do walking lunges for 30 fucking minutes I will


----------



## Send0 (Mar 13, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> If I want to do walking lunges for 30 fucking minutes I will


Sir... why do you hate yourself? 😂


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Sir... why do you hate yourself? 😂


Loooool


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 14, 2022)

Sunday:

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 155 lb × 3
Set 2: 245 lb × 3
Set 3: 335 lb × 2
Set 4: 425 lb × 1
Set 5: 515 lb × 1

Walking Lunge per hand per leg
Set 1: 45 lb × 10
Set 2: 45 lb × 10
Set 3: 45 lb × 10
Set 4: 45 lb × 10

Cable Squat
Set 1: 95 kg × 15
Set 2: 95 kg × 15

Today:

Hammer Strength Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 180 lb × 6
Set 4: 230 lb × 5
Set 5: 270 lb × 8

Notes: Hard ass set

Sternal Cable Fly
Set 1: 40 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 6
Set 3: 70 lb × 15

Notes: RP

Paramount OHP
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 130 lb × 6
Set 3: 175 lb × 11

Notes: 12RM

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 6
Set 3: 50 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a RP

Prime Bar Pushdowns
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 8
Set 3: 160 lb × 15

Notes: RP / ISO

Flex Tricep Dip
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 210 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 10


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 16, 2022)

Today:

Paramount Pulldown
Set 1: 130 lb × 8
Set 2: 160 lb × 8
Set 3: 190 lb × 8
Set 4: 235 lb × 15

Notes: RP

Flex Leverage Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 135 lb × 6
Set 3: 180 lb × 7

Notes: RP

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 140 lb × 12
Set 2: 140 lb × 12
Set 3: 140 lb × 20

Notes: 3x15+

Cable Curl
Set 1: 100 lb × 8
Set 2: 110 lb × 6
Set 3: 140 lb × 11
Set 4: 110 lb × 6
Set 5: 90 lb × 5

Notes: RP to drop


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 17, 2022)

Today was legs. As I said before this is a "do what the fuck I want" day:

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 62.5 lb × 10
Set 2: 87.5 lb × 6
Set 3: 100 lb × 4
Set 4: 112.5 lb × 11

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 6
Set 4: 190 lb × 8

Hip Belt Squat
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 8
Set 4: 135 lb × 10

Donkey Calf Raise
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 90 lb × 10
Set 3: 90 lb × 12


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 18, 2022)

Today:

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 2
Set 5: 300 lb × 7
Set 6: 180 lb × 13

Notes: 12RM / 15-20 drop

Strive Machine Bench
Set 1: 150 lb × 8
Set 2: 190 lb × 4
Set 3: 230 lb × 15

Notes: RP

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 4
Set 4: 50 lb × 10
Set 5: 40 lb × 7
Set 6: 30 lb × 5

Notes: Hard set to a drop

Seated DB Lateral
Set 1: 35 lb × 20

Notes: Work to RP

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 130 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a RP in 3 sets of 10+

Videos: https://www.instagram.com/tv/CbQYR2hskbS/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 21, 2022)

Yesterday:

Hammer Strength Low Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 4
Set 4: 320 lb × 12

Notes: RP

Single Arm Nautilus Pulldown
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 6
Set 3: 135 lb × 4
Set 4: 135 lb × 13

Notes: RP

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 6
Set 2: 180 lb × 4
Set 3: 180 lb × 10

Notes: Work to RP

Preacher Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 75 lb × 6
Set 2: 75 lb × 8
Set 3: 75 lb × 13

Notes: Work to a hard 12+

Face Away Cable Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 13

Notes: RP

Videos: https://www.instagram.com/tv/CbV_zbHgG9y/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Fvckinashman (Apr 11, 2022)

Been too quiet lately. Training log and pics start back tomorrow


----------



## CJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Been too quiet lately. Training log and pics start back tomorrow


Was wondering where you've been.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Apr 11, 2022)

dealing with a major depressive state, but I am getting through it


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 11, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Hammer Strength Low Row
> Set 1: 90 lb × 10
> ...


Huge back


----------



## Fvckinashman (Apr 12, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Huge back


thank you. all those damn years of heavy ass shit and sport


----------



## CJ (Apr 12, 2022)

My new gym has that HS Low Row machine. I can't wait to use it. 🤗


----------



## Fvckinashman (Apr 13, 2022)

Fighting off a savage allergy season and a cold.

8 weeks out.

Yesterday:

Hammer Strength Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 2
Set 5: 300 lb × 6
Set 6: 230 lb × 10

Notes: Hard ass set

Sternal Cable Fly
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 6
Set 3: 80 lb × 19

Paramount OHP
Set 1: 145 lb × 8
Set 2: 190 lb × 6
Set 3: 220 lb × 4
Set 4: 235 lb × 7
Set 5: 175 lb × 6

Notes: 12RM

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 6
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Notes: Work to a RP

Prime Bar Pushdowns
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 170 lb × 11

Notes: RP / ISO

Flex Tricep Dip
Set 1: 210 lb × 10
Set 2: 255 lb × 8
Set 3: 330 lb × 7


----------



## Fvckinashman (Apr 18, 2022)

Catching up a little on workouts. Been a crazy ass couple of weeks capped with me purchasing a brand new 2022 Harley Sportster S. That fucking machine is LEGIT.

Day 5: Upper Pull
Thursday, April 7, 2022 at 11:39 AM

Single Arm Nautilus Pulldown
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 6
Set 3: 135 lb × 3
Set 4: 160 lb × 10

Prime Row
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 6
Set 3: 135 lb × 4
Set 4: 180 lb × 15

Cable Rear Delt Fly
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 60 lb × 12
Set 4: 40 lb × 7

Preacher Curl (Barbell)
Set 1: 75 lb × 6
Set 2: 75 lb × 6
Set 3: 75 lb × 15

Notes: Work to a hard 12+

Face Away Cable Curl
Set 1: 35 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 8
Set 3: 45 lb × 8
Set 4: 50 lb × 8
Set 5: 60 lb × 6
Set 6: 60 lb × 10

---

Day 1: Upper Push
Tuesday, April 12, 2022 at 1:34 PM

Hammer Strength Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 2
Set 5: 300 lb × 6
Set 6: 230 lb × 10

Notes: Hard ass set

Sternal Cable Fly
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 6
Set 3: 80 lb × 19

Paramount OHP
Set 1: 145 lb × 8
Set 2: 190 lb × 6
Set 3: 220 lb × 4
Set 4: 235 lb × 7
Set 5: 175 lb × 6

Notes: 12RM

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 30 lb × 8
Set 2: 40 lb × 6
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Notes: Work to a RP

Prime Bar Pushdowns
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 170 lb × 11

Notes: RP / ISO

Flex Tricep Dip
Set 1: 210 lb × 10
Set 2: 255 lb × 8
Set 3: 330 lb × 7

---

Day 2: Upper Pull
Wednesday, April 13, 2022 at 5:41 PM

Mag Bar Pulldown
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 160 lb × 6
Set 4: 220 lb × 11

Notes: RP

Flex Leverage Row
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 5
Set 3: 180 lb × 12

Notes: RP

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 18

Notes: 3x15+

Cable Curl
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 6
Set 4: 160 lb × 8
Set 5: 100 lb × 10

Notes: RP to drop

---

Day 6: Legs
Friday, April 15, 2022 at 1:37 PM

Glute Kickback (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 7
Set 3: 170 lb × 4
Set 4: 205 lb × 11

Hack Squat
Set 1: 90 lb × 6
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 270 lb × 6
Set 4: 270 lb × 6

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 8
Set 3: 130 lb × 5
Set 4: 155 lb × 16

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 8
Set 2: 150 lb × 8
Set 3: 180 lb × 10

----

Day 4: Upper Push
Monday, April 18, 2022 at 11:12 AM

Arsenal Incline
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 6
Set 3: 230 lb × 4
Set 4: 270 lb × 2
Set 5: 300 lb × 8
Set 6: 210 lb × 14

Notes: 12RM / 15-20 drop

Prime Chest Press
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 270 lb × 13

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
Set 1: 60 lb × 8
Set 2: 80 lb × 6
Set 3: 100 lb × 5
Set 4: 130 lb × 9
Set 5: 90 lb × 6

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 30 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 4
Set 4: 50 lb × 13

Notes: Hard set to a drop

Cross Body Tricep Extension
Set 1: 50 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 16


----------



## Yano (Apr 18, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Catching up a little on workouts. Been a crazy ass couple of weeks capped with me purchasing a brand new 2022 Harley Sportster S. That fucking machine is LEGIT.
> 
> Day 5: Upper Pull
> Thursday, April 7, 2022 at 11:39 AM
> ...


Right on man ,  nice lookin scoot good luck with it !


----------



## Fvckinashman (Apr 18, 2022)

thank you sir, this fucking thing is fun


----------



## Fvckinashman (Apr 23, 2022)

Updates:

Been stupid busy lately, but getting it done.

7 weeks out


Day 5: Upper Pull


Wednesday, April 20, 2022 at 2:07 PM





Single Arm Nautilus Pulldown


Set 1: 45 lb × 8


Set 2: 90 lb × 6


Set 3: 135 lb × 4


Set 4: 160 lb × 12





Prime Row


Set 1: 45 lb × 8


Set 2: 90 lb × 6


Set 3: 135 lb × 4


Set 4: 180 lb × 16





Cable Rear Delt Fly


Set 1: 40 lb × 10


Set 2: 50 lb × 7


Set 3: 60 lb × 13





Preacher Curl (Barbell)


Set 1: 80 lb × 6


Set 2: 80 lb × 6


Set 3: 80 lb × 12





Notes: Work to a hard 12+





Face Away Cable Curl


Set 1: 40 lb × 8


Set 2: 50 lb × 6


Set 3: 60 lb × 10





Notes: RP

----


Day 6: Legs


Thursday, April 21, 2022 at 9:08 AM





Lying Leg Curl (Machine)


Set 1: 50 lb × 10


Set 2: 75 lb × 8


Set 3: 100 lb × 5


Set 4: 125 lb × 9


Set 5: 87.5 lb × 8


Set 6: 62.5 lb × 7





Pendulum Squat


Set 1: 45 lb × 8


Set 2: 45 lb × 8


Set 3: 70 lb × 12





Donkey Calf Raise


Set 1: 100 lb × 8


Set 2: 100 lb × 8


Set 3: 100 lb × 13

----

Day 1: Upper Push

Friday, April 22, 2022 at 8:01 AM



Strive Machine Bench

Set 1: 130 lb × 10

Set 2: 170 lb × 6

Set 3: 200 lb × 4

Set 4: 240 lb × 15



Sternal Cable Fly

Set 1: 50 lb × 8

Set 2: 60 lb × 6

Set 3: 90 lb × 8

Set 4: 50 lb × 7



Paramount OHP

Set 1: 145 lb × 8

Set 2: 190 lb × 6

Set 3: 220 lb × 4

Set 4: 235 lb × 8



Notes: 12RM



Cable Y Raise

Set 1: 30 lb × 8

Set 2: 40 lb × 6

Set 3: 50 lb × 12



Notes: Work to a RP



Prime Bar Pushdowns

Set 1: 100 lb × 10

Set 2: 130 lb × 8

Set 3: 150 lb × 13



Notes: RP / ISO



Flex Tricep Dip

Set 1: 255 lb × 8

Set 2: 300 lb × 6

Set 3: 330 lb × 9


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 21, 2022)

I am back, took some time off for an existential crisis. got it all sorted out, and moving forward with the plan to return to stage in 2023

Sitting at 220-222 now.

Let's continue this bitch

Day 1
Tuesday, July 19, 2022 at 12:52

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 87.5 lb × 10
Set 2: 87.5 lb × 10
Set 3: 87.5 lb × 10

Smith Machine Incline
Set 1: 225 lb × 8
Set 2: 225 lb × 8
Set 3: 225 lb × 12

Seated DB Lateral
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 25 lb × 10
Set 3: 25 lb × 16

Arsenal OHP
Set 1: 180 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 180 lb × 10

Chest Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Shoulder Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension
Set 1: 100 lb × 12
Set 2: 100 lb × 12
Set 3: 100 lb × 13

Tricep Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

----

Day 2
Wednesday, July 20, 2022 at 14:57

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 15

Wide Pull Up
Set 1: +222 lb × 5
Set 2: +222 lb × 5
Set 3: +222 lb × 7

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 130 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 10
Set 3: 130 lb × 16

Lat Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Cable Rope Twist Curl
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 12

Face Away Cable Curl
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 13

Bicep Stretch
Set 1: 0:45


----------



## CJ (Jul 21, 2022)

So glad you're back bud!!! 

We were just talking about you the other day, we were hoping that you were doing well. Happy to hear that you are doing better. 

Welcome home.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 21, 2022)

I am much better. Nothing major happened to me, just had to get through some mental nonsense and business stuff. Onward.


----------



## Yano (Jul 21, 2022)

No shit speak of the Devil !! dude your ears must of been ringing , good to see you back !


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 21, 2022)

Shit, what did I miss? LOL where was I talked about? I gotta see this


----------



## CJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Shit, what did I miss? LOL where was I talked about? I gotta see this


It was just in chat, we were lamenting over how good members leave us sometimes.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 21, 2022)

well thanks man, I do my best... I missed you all


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 23, 2022)

Yesterday:

Day 3
Friday, July 22, 2022 at 07:52

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 110 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 110 lb × 15

Leg Press
Set 1: 180 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 180 lb × 23

Machine Hip Thrust
Set 1: 140 lb × 8
Set 2: 140 lb × 8
Set 3: 140 lb × 11

Seated Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 115 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 8
Set 3: 115 lb × 12

Quad Stretch
Set 1: 0:45


----------



## Yano (Jul 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was just in chat, we were lamenting over how good members leave us sometimes.


We gota start talking about more people ,, we did some kind of Wonder Twins thing .. and poof Ash came back .... we gota make up a list and get to work !!


----------



## CJ (Jul 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> We gota start talking about more people ,, we did some kind of Wonder Twins thing .. and poof Ash came back .... we gota make up a list and get to work !!
> 
> View attachment 25195


In that case.... I miss @MrRippedZilla 🥺


----------



## Yano (Jul 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> In that case.... I miss @MrRippedZilla 🥺


Wonder Twin Powers Activate ! Form of a Giant eagle ,,, {by tradition that makes you a bucket of water .. why ,, I never understood} but now we just gota defeat some radiation monster and a few henchmen and poof !!! @MrRippedZilla is back ... right ? 🤞


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 24, 2022)

Yano said:


> Wonder Twin Powers Activate ! Form of a Giant eagle ,,, {by tradition that makes you a bucket of water .. why ,, I never understood} but now we just gota defeat some radiation monster and a few henchmen and poof !!! @MrRippedZilla is back ... right ? 🤞


LOL


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 24, 2022)

Went to a different gym today so the weights on the cables were a lot less due to the pulley system being different than my normal gym.

Day 4
Saturday, July 23, 2022 at 14:33

Decline Machine Bench
Set 1: 180 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 180 lb × 14

Machine Chest Fly
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 160 lb × 10
Set 3: 160 lb × 12

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 22 lb × 10
Set 2: 22 lb × 10
Set 3: 22 lb × 11

Nautilus OHP
Set 1: 150 lb × 8
Set 2: 150 lb × 8
Set 3: 150 lb × 9

Chest Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Shoulder Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Nautilus Tricep Extension
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 18

Cross Body Tricep Extension
Set 1: 22 lb × 10
Set 2: 22 lb × 10
Set 3: 22 lb × 15

Tricep Stretch
Set 1: 0:45


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 26, 2022)

Monday:

Day 5
Monday, July 25, 2022 at 11:10

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 125 lb × 10
Set 2: 125 lb × 10
Set 3: 125 lb × 15

Arsenal Chest Supported Row
Set 1: 70 lb × 8
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Nautilus Pulldown
Set 1: 115 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 8
Set 3: 115 lb × 10

Lat Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Drag Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 10
Set 3: 50 lb × 18

Standing Calf Raise (Machine)
Set 1: 120 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 120 lb × 13

Bicep Stretch
Set 1: 0:45


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 28, 2022)

Yesterday at Chiefs Fit. When I use the cables there, the weights will be a LOT lower. You know how pulley systems are with variability in weight from brand to brand:

Day 1
Wednesday, July 27, 2022 at 13:14

Lying Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 12

Nautilus Leverage Chest Press
Set 1: 180 lb × 8
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 180 lb × 14

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 17 lb × 8
Set 2: 17 lb × 8
Set 3: 17 lb × 13

Smith Machine OHP
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 10

Chest Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Shoulder Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension
Set 1: 60 lb × 8
Set 2: 60 lb × 8
Set 3: 60 lb × 10

Tricep Stretch
Set 1: 0:45


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jul 29, 2022)

today:

Day 2
Friday, July 29, 2022 at 08:51

Rhomboid Seated Cable Row
Set 1: 150 lb × 10
Set 2: 150 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 17

Wide Pull Up
Set 1: +224 lb × 5
Set 2: +224 lb × 5
Set 3: +224 lb × 8

Rear Delt Machine Fly
Set 1: 130 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 10
Set 3: 130 lb × 17

Lat Stretch
Set 1: 0:45

Cable Rope Twist Curl
Set 1: 90 lb × 8
Set 2: 90 lb × 8
Set 3: 90 lb × 15

Face Away Cable Curl
Set 1: 40 lb × 10
Set 2: 40 lb × 10
Set 3: 40 lb × 16

Bicep Stretch
Set 1: 0:45


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 2, 2022)

Today:

Day 1
Tuesday, August 2, 2022 at 07:48

Standing Single Leg Curl
Set 1: 25 lb × 10
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 60 lb × 11

Pull Up
Set 1: +225 lb × 6
Set 2: +225 lb × 6
Set 3: +225 lb × 9

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 130 lb × 8
Set 3: 145 lb × 16

Wendler Row
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 200 lb × 10
Set 3: 200 lb × 12

Cable Squat
Set 1: 160 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 200 lb × 15

Nautilus Seated Curl
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 80 lb × 12


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 4, 2022)

Yesterday:

Day 2
Wednesday, August 3, 2022 at 14:35

Sternal Cable Fly
Set 1: 50 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 8
Set 3: 80 lb × 9

Converging Machine Bench
Set 1: 90 lb × 12
Set 2: 180 lb × 10
Set 3: 320 lb × 6

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 40 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 6
Set 3: 45 lb × 11

Seated Cable Row
Set 1: 165 lb × 10
Set 2: 180 lb × 8
Set 3: 210 lb × 10

Cross Body Tricep Extension
Set 1: 40 lb × 8
Set 2: 50 lb × 8
Set 3: 50 lb × 9

I am running my OG ebook - the Ashman Strength System, but doing it in a bodybuilding way


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 6, 2022)

Yesteday at my gym, rushing but got it in

Friday, August 5, 2022 at 12:22

Seated Overhead Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 95 lb × 8
Set 2: 115 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 11

Cable Y Raise
Set 1: 22 lb × 10
Set 2: 22 lb × 10
Set 3: 22 lb × 13

Cable Chest Press
Set 1: 88 lb × 10
Set 2: 132 lb × 10
Set 3: 132 lb × 10

Feet Elevated Inverted Row
Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 9 reps

Overhead Rope Tricep Extension
Set 1: 88 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 11, 2022)

I have decided to never compete again. I spent almost 40 years of my life chasing sports, goals, titles, etc. From 8 years old on, I was always into something and could never turn off that competitive fire.

Man.... I am fucking tired of chasing. 

I won't go into a long ass post about my competitive life, but I want balance for once, and I am tired of fighting against it. After my Nov 2021 Physique show, I figured the fire was permanently lit and I fell back in love with competition, but it was temporary.

I was due to compete again in June of 2022, and 6 weeks out I was WAY ahead of where I needed to be despite going through the motions on some shit. Getting lean as hell eating Shake Shack 2-3x a week was fun, won't lie, but I was hitting a wall.

I own a gym, run a successful and thriving online business, and they both demand a lot of work and mental effort.

I have been working hard on creating me time away from the gym life. I spent 30+ years in gyms, I HATE living in a gym at this stage of my life. I know way too many people in this business, or competitors, who have NO fucking life. None. They eat, sleep, train, work. That is it. 

I start to get this averse reaction to hanging out with "gym people" as I find a lot of them boring as fuck. I don't want to hear about your goddamn diet, training, next show, next meet, macros, why you can't have a fucking beer, etc. I have been there, it's fun for a short time, but fuck man.... live life just a little.

I want to be in a gym less, live life more, have some fun with what time I have left, and train to maintain and feel better to enhance my life - not train for stage or some competitive endeavor ever again.

I know nobody else will care, but I do, because my identity was IN this shit for such a long time, that I sacrificed a lot for it.

Hobbies, artistic pursuits, normalcy, etc. 

I'm done with it. 

Training will be 3x a week, I will do more weighed vest work, bodyweight work, and I developed my own template based off of 5/3/1, what I CAN do with a barbell, and using my idea of assistance work.

Attached is the template, weights which I lowered greatly for the time being to allow for room to grow, and off days will be weighted vest walking/yoga/whatever the fuck I want to do for fun.

I am hanging up the competitive hat for good. It is done.

Yesterday was Day 1:

Wednesday, August 10, 2022 at 09:09

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 295 lb × 5
Set 2: 335 lb × 5
Set 3: 385 lb × 6

Seated Overhead Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 115 lb × 5
Set 2: 130 lb × 5
Set 3: 145 lb × 12

Cable Rear Delt Fly
Set 1: 27.5 lb × 12
Set 2: 33 lb × 12
Set 3: 28.5 lb × 18

Chest Dip
Set 1: 12 reps
Set 2: 13 reps
Set 3: 13 reps

Rope Hammer Curl w/ Supination
Set 1: 66 lb × 12
Set 2: 99 lb × 10
Set 3: 99 lb × 12

Battle Rope
Set 1: 2:30


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I have decided to never compete again. I spent almost 40 years of my life chasing sports, goals, titles, etc. From 8 years old on, I was always into something and could never turn off that competitive fire.
> 
> Man.... I am fucking tired of chasing.
> 
> ...



Good for you man. I think that’s awesome. I’ve had similar epiphany’s at times. It really makes you think a lot, especially if you’ve had health scares during any of it. Enjoying time and making memories with those you love is the absolute best piece of this life and it’s easy to get caught up in shit like this, especially if you’re just naturally a competitor. I’m happy for you Ash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good for you man. I think that’s awesome. I’ve had similar epiphany’s at times. It really makes you think a lot, especially if you’ve had health scares during any of it. Enjoying time and making memories with those you love is the absolute best piece of this life and it’s easy to get caught up in shit like this, especially if you’re just naturally a competitor. I’m happy for you Ash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I had that health scare when I was 41 years old. Eye opening as hell.

I am adjusting the diet and activity to be more lifestyle rather than "force food to grow" or "starve to cut"


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Thank you. I had that health scare when I was 41 years old. Eye opening as hell.
> 
> I am adjusting the diet and activity to be more lifestyle rather than "force food to grow" or "starve to cut"



Sounds like you’re on a good path brother. Wish you the best with it. I think you’ll find more happiness in it and still be able to maintain good health. Longevity is what it’s really all about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 12, 2022)

I agree fully. I've blasted myself into oblivion enough.


----------



## CJ (Aug 12, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I have decided to never compete again. I spent almost 40 years of my life chasing sports, goals, titles, etc. From 8 years old on, I was always into something and could never turn off that competitive fire.
> 
> Man.... I am fucking tired of chasing.
> 
> ...


I applaud your decision and your self reflection. You only get one life, might as well live it the way that makes you happy.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 12, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I have decided to never compete again. I spent almost 40 years of my life chasing sports, goals, titles, etc. From 8 years old on, I was always into something and could never turn off that competitive fire.
> 
> Man.... I am fucking tired of chasing.
> 
> ...


Hey man, you put in your time, you got nothing to prove, it's okay to be done with it. 
Enjoy other aspects of your life!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 12, 2022)

thanks all, appreciate the kind words.

Today:

Day 2
Friday, August 12, 2022 at 09:38

Ssb Split Squat
Set 1: 95 lb × 6
Set 2: 95 lb × 6
Set 3: 95 lb × 10

Kroc Rows
Set 1: 80 lb × 5
Set 2: 80 lb × 5
Set 3: 80 lb × 5
Set 4: 80 lb × 5
Set 5: 80 lb × 20
Set 6: 80 lb × 20

Trap Bar SLDL
Set 1: 135 lb × 8
Set 2: 135 lb × 8
Set 3: 135 lb × 8

Feet Elevated Push-ups
Set 1: 34 reps in 2m with a 20# weighted vest

Kb Power Snatch
Set 1: 52.9 lb × 10
Set 2: 52.9 lb × 10


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 16, 2022)

Yesterday:

Day 3
Monday, August 15, 2022 at 14:16

Slight Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 165 lb × 5
Set 2: 195 lb × 5
Set 3: 215 lb × 14

Neutral Grip Chin-up
Set 1: +25 lb × 5
Set 2: +35 lb × 5
Set 3: +35 lb × 8

Leg Extension (Machine)
Set 1: 100 lb × 10
Set 2: 120 lb × 10
Set 3: 140 lb × 16

Cable Laterals
Set 1: 12.5 kg × 10
Set 2: 15 kg × 10
Set 3: 15 kg × 14

Fat Bell Bicep Curl
Set 1: 26 lb × 10
Set 2: 35 lb × 10
Set 3: 35 lb × 14

Push-Up Tricep Focus
Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 14 reps

Rope Crunch
Set 1: 70 kg × 15
Set 2: 80 kg × 15

Today is cardio work


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 17, 2022)

Today:

Day 1
Wednesday, August 17, 2022 at 11:16

Trap Bar Deadlift
Set 1: 285 lb × 3
Set 2: 325 lb × 3
Set 3: 365 lb × 8

Seated Overhead Press (Barbell)
Set 1: 125 lb × 3
Set 2: 145 lb × 3
Set 3: 165 lb × 8

Circuit below with vest on
Notes: 12m circuit - 5 rounds
I am out of shape. Fuck

Weighted Vest Ring Pull-ups
Set 1: +20 lb × 5

Weighted Vest Push-ups
Set 1: +20 lb × 5

Fat Bell Muscle Cleans
Set 1: 26 lb × 10

Ab Wheel
Set 1: +20 lb × 5

Video:


----------



## Send0 (Aug 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> I applaud your decision and your self reflection. You only get one life, might as well live it the way that makes you happy.


I just wanted to say I read the first sentence as "self erection" and immediately wanted more details.

Imagine my disappointment when I re-read that sentence correctly. 😢


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 17, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I just wanted to say I read the first sentence as "self erection" and immediately wanted more details.
> 
> Imagine my disappointment when I re-read that sentence correctly. 😢


you don't know how to do that?  jedi mind trick..


----------



## TODAY (Aug 17, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I have decided to never compete again. I spent almost 40 years of my life chasing sports, goals, titles, etc. From 8 years old on, I was always into something and could never turn off that competitive fire.
> 
> Man.... I am fucking tired of chasing.
> 
> ...


I'm finding it difficult to articulate how admirable I find this post, so I'll just say this:

Good on you, dude. The level of honest self-reflection that it takes to make a decision like this is sadly, vanishingly rare.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 18, 2022)

thanks man, I do appreciate that


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 19, 2022)

Yesterday was yoga. Oof. That was hard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> Yesterday was yoga. Oof. That was hard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha that would kill me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haha that would kill me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, that shit is HUMBLING


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 20, 2022)

Today's session:

Day 2
Saturday, August 20, 2022 at 09:17

Ssb Split Squat
Set 1: 95 lb × 6
Set 2: 95 lb × 6
Set 3: 95 lb × 6
Set 4: 95 lb × 6
Set 5: 95 lb × 14
Set 6: 95 lb × 14

Kroc Rows
Set 1: 88 lb × 5
Set 2: 88 lb × 5
Set 3: 88 lb × 5
Set 4: 88 lb × 5
Set 5: 88 lb × 20
Set 6: 88 lb × 20

Seated Leg Curl (Machine)
Set 1: 90 lb × 10
Set 2: 110 lb × 10
Set 3: 150 lb × 14

Weighted Dips
Set 1: 20 lb × 8
Set 2: 20 lb × 8
Set 3: 20 lb × 16

Seated Fat Bell Dual Arm Snatch
Set 1: 26 lb × 35

Notes: 2 mins constant work

Workout Notes: Posterior - Delts - Chest - Finisher


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 22, 2022)

Signed up for BJJ, I start tonight


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 22, 2022)

Today:

Day 3
Monday, August 22, 2022 at 12:52

Slight Incline Bench Press
Set 1: 185 lb × 3
Set 2: 205 lb × 3
Set 3: 225 lb × 12

Neutral Grip Chin-up
Set 1: +35 lb × 3
Set 2: +40 lb × 3
Set 3: +40 lb × 8

Heels Elevated Goblet Squat
Set 1: 53 lb × 10
Set 2: 53 lb × 12
Set 3: 53 lb × 15

Shoulder Shocker
Set 1: 15 lb × 8
Set 2: 15 lb × 8
Set 3: 15 lb × 8

Rope Hammer Curl w/ Supination
Set 1: 45 kg × 8
Set 2: 45 kg × 8
Set 3: 45 kg × 16

Push Up (Band)
Set 1: +75 lb × 8
Set 2: +75 lb × 8
Set 3: +75 lb × 12

Workout Notes: Quads - Delts - Arms - Finisher


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 23, 2022)

90m of BJJ last night. 

This was the first time I intentionally entered something this physical since I retired from rugby in 2009. 

The group was welcoming, and I was clearly the strongest person in that group by a lot, but I worked hard at NOT using my strength to overpower people for a couple of reasons:

1. This isn't my first martial art rodeo. I know damn well how this works. You come in as a noob and try to show off you will get humbled harder than you think. I have seen it, that isn't my style. Screw that
2. I want to LEARN, not rely on my strength. What good is learning if I am using my advantage in training? Use it when it matters, not when trying to get technique down.

The gym is not far from where I live in downtown KC, less than half a mile away. 

I showed up, borrowed a gi, met the group, drilled some holds he was teaching, and did some work after.

I am very out of shape, but I did well for the first day.

I was exposed a lot where I know I need more work.

1. Mobility and flexibility, I will gladly take suggestions. That isn't my forte. 
2. Cardio. Yea.... ugh 
3. More lateral movement strength. So I am thinking lateral lunges are going to be worked in my program quite a bit.

I enjoyed it. I loved feeling athletic again. I loved how welcoming everyone was. I am the oldest person in that group by about 15-16 years. The instructor is the gym owner, David Vava, who is a superb teacher and extremely positive to the group, very patient, and you can tell he cares a lot by how he engages with everyone. I can learn from that because I am very "dark" at times and don't want to be in how I express myself to my clients and gym members.

I left the class at 8:30 when it was over, went to the desk, signed up, came home, ordered a gi, got some food, a very hot shower, went to bed, and here I am at 5:30am sitting in my gym feeling like a bus legit ran me over.

I miss that feeling. Not from weights, but from something physical as hell.

I am going to enjoy this new journey, right now I need this.


----------



## CJ (Aug 23, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> 90m of BJJ last night.
> 
> This was the first time I intentionally entered something this physical since I retired from rugby in 2009.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day, glad you seem to have found a potential new passion/outlet!!!


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 23, 2022)

CJ said:


> Sounds like a great day, glad you seem to have found a potential new passion/outlet!!!


thank you, lifting will def be the base. I texted Brandon Lilly this AM about his BJJ training and his reply:

So bjj will be good for you 2-3x per week the first month

One way to utilize form over strength is only nasal breathe. Learn to trust instruction rather than your “go” mechanism 

I train two times per day in the gym 7 days per week. 

3 normal days of weights morning
3 hikes in the morning
1 mace only

7 days of bodyweight work/mobility at night 

Morning session is 30-40 mins
Night is 15-20, occasionally a 30 if I’m feeling good

Hikes are moderate pace, 15-40# backpack


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> thank you, lifting will def be the base. I texted Brandon Lilly this AM about his BJJ training and his reply:
> 
> So bjj will be good for you 2-3x per week the first month
> 
> ...



You’re quite an active dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re quite an active dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh that's not MY program, that is Lilly's, but I will be using some of these ideas to improve for this.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> oh that's not MY program, that is Lilly's, but I will be using some of these ideas to improve for this.



Oh haha, I was like holy shit. Pretty sure he’s from my state. Never met him but heard he’s a really cool guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Oh haha, I was like holy shit. Pretty sure he’s from my state. Never met him but heard he’s a really cool guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a good dude, good friend.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> He's a good dude, good friend.



Definitely cool to have him as a friend and to have for guidance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Definitely cool to have him as a friend and to have for guidance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


part of a benefit of being who I am and having existed in this world for so long (strength and bodybuilding world) is the connections you make over the years. I am fortunate


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> part of a benefit of being who I am and having existed in this world for so long (strength and bodybuilding world) is the connections you make over the years. I am fortunate



Oh yeah I believe that. Networking is everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 25, 2022)

Yesterday:

Trap Bar DL
280x4
315x4
365x8

Seated Overhead Barbell Press
125x4
145x4
165x10

Kroc Rows 
106x5
105x5
106x15

Rope Hammer Curl with Supination at the top
88x10
99x8
99x11

12m AMAP - steady pace resting as needed
50# Ball Slams x10
Situps x10
Diamond Push-ups x10

Today:

12m Airdyne steady state work

Slowly working on conditioning improvements. Pacing myself as to not overdo it and allow my capacity to improve rather than mindlessly torture myself


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 26, 2022)

Talked to my BJJ coach today. I am going to compete and we are going to formulate a training schedule and plan to move ahead with it.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 28, 2022)

BJJ this AM from 9-1130am


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 29, 2022)

BJJ today for 2 hours - No Gi


----------



## Fvckinashman (Aug 31, 2022)

Today:

Day 1
Wednesday, August 31, 2022 at 12:27

Ssb Split Squat
Set 1: 155 lb × 6
Set 2: 155 lb × 6
Set 3: 155 lb × 6

Notes: 4x6 RIR3

Half Kneeling Single Arm KB Press
Set 1: 35 lb × 8
Set 2: 35 lb × 8
Set 3: 35 lb × 8

Notes: 4x8 RIR2

Chin Up
Set 1: +35 lb × 5
Set 2: +35 lb × 5
Set 3: +35 lb × 5

Notes: 4x5 4s ISO

Sandbag Zercher Carry
Set 1: 70 lb × 1
Set 2: 70 lb × 1
Set 3: 70 lb × 1

Notes: 3 for 25 yards

Swiss Ball Hamstring Curl
Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 8 reps

Notes: 3x8

Single Arm DB Bench Press
Set 1: 80 lb × 9
Set 2: 80 lb × 9
Set 3: 80 lb × 9

Notes: 3x9 per

Airdyne
Set 1: 4.94 mi | 24:00

Notes: 3m at 70%
1m rest
6 intervals


----------



## Fvckinashman (Sep 5, 2022)

Day 2
Friday, September 2, 2022 at 12:17

Snatch Grip RDL
Set 1: 225 lb × 5
Set 2: 225 lb × 5
Set 3: 225 lb × 5

Notes: 4x5 RIR2

Low Incline Fat Bar Bench
Set 1: 205 lb × 6
Set 2: 205 lb × 6
Set 3: 205 lb × 6

Notes: 4x6

KB Windmill
Set 1: 0 lb × 8
Set 2: 8 lb × 8
Set 3: 8 lb × 8

Notes: 4x8 per

DB Chest Supported Row
Set 1: 70 lb × 12
Set 2: 70 lb × 12
Set 3: 70 lb × 12

Notes: 3x12

Heels Elevated Goblet Squat
Set 1: 70 lb × 10
Set 2: 70 lb × 10
Set 3: 70 lb × 10

Notes: 3x10

Cable Trunk Rotation
Set 1: 45 lb × 8
Set 2: 45 lb × 8
Set 3: 45 lb × 8

Notes: 3x8 per

Airdyne
Set 1: 2 mi | 18:00

Notes: 10s sprint
50s rest
3 rounds - 6m each
2m rest between sets


----------



## Fvckinashman (Sep 14, 2022)

Today:

4S ISO Zercher Squat
Set 1: 135 lb × 5
Set 2: 135 lb × 5
Set 3: 135 lb × 5

Notes: 3x5

Sa Split Stance Landmine Press
Set 1: 50 lb × 6
Set 2: 50 lb × 6
Set 3: 50 lb × 6

Notes: 3x6 e/s

3S Iso Weighted Pull-Up
Set 1: +25 lb × 4
Set 2: +25 lb × 4
Set 3: +25 lb × 4

Notes: 3x4 e/a

MB Rotational Side Throw
Set 1: 15 lb × 12
Set 2: 15 lb × 12
Set 3: 15 lb × 12

Notes: 3x12 e/a

Kettlebell Swing
Set 1: 88 lb × 12
Set 2: 88 lb × 12
Set 3: 88 lb × 12

Notes: 3x12

KB Lateral Lunge
Set 1: 0 lb × 8
Set 2: 25 lb × 8
Set 3: 25 lb × 8

Notes: 3x8 e/s

Airdyne
Set 1: 1.5 mi | 12:08

Notes: 10s sprint
50s rest
6m
2 intervals
90s rest between each


----------

